# New RS4 Wheels for '02 4.2?



## Ju-Ju_4.2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello there! New to the forum, but I have had my '02 A6 4.2 for about a year now. This is the longest I have owned a car without modifying it, and I am seriously needing to change that.








Among various other performance mod aspirations...I am needing new tires and I would like to go ahead and upgrade my wheels at this time. I love the new-style RS4 wheels, but so far every option I have found in a replica does not fit the 4.2. Does anyone know of a new RS4 replica wheel that will fit an '02 4.2?







Any/all help is greatly appreciated!








Cheers!


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: New RS4 Wheels for '02 4.2? (Ju-Ju_4.2)*

the original rs4 rims fit 4.2 very nice.


----------



## Ju-Ju_4.2 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: New RS4 Wheels for '02 4.2? (kingofnyc22)*

Wow...that is an absolutely gorgeous car!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Other than the S6 being an Avant, are the wheel specs the same as far as offset, fitment, etc.?
Part of the issue may be that the majority of the RS4 replicas I have been looking at are 18's. Your OEM 19's fit great, but I do not necessarily want to pay OEM prices...plus I have a great set of 18" snow tires from a previous car that I would like to get some more use out of if possible.
Thanks for the reply and congrats on one of the sexiest cars I have seen in a long time! Man, I am a sucker for wagons!!!








Cheers!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: New RS4 Wheels for '02 4.2? (kingofnyc22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingofnyc22* »_the original rs4 rims fit 4.2 very nice. 









looks amazing


----------

